# Worried I have prolapse, 10 weeks pregnant



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am a little concerned that I might have a prolapse and what this might mean?  

Yesterday I had a very busy day and in the evening I felt really uncomfortable. Cervix was very low inside.

Is this a prolapse and if so will it get worse?

I have read that as the uterus grows it pulls upwards as the uterus gets too big for the pelvis. When does this happen?

Does it need any treatment? Is it dangerous for the baby?

I have a two year old and it is hard not to lift or do housework. Things have to done like lifting into car seat and out of bath.

I am renewing efforts on pelvic floor exercises. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Holly

Congratulations on your pregnancy. 

It could be a prolapse but you could just be feeling heavy due to the pregnancy and greater blood volume in the vaginal/uterus area. Only way to know for sure is to see gp and them have a look. 

The uterus "pops up" out of the pelvic area around 12weejs do maybe see if you feel a little better then? 

No it is not dangerous for baby if it is a prolapse. 

Nothing else you can do except pelvic floors. And then review after baby is born. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

